# Is 45 lbs from a recurve enough?



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

pruitt76 said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first recurve and I just wanted to hear opinions on what draw weight would be enough for whitetails and hogs. It will probably be years (if ever) before I get comfortable enough to hunt, but I want to buy enough bow to do the job. Any input would be much appreciated. I'm in Arkansas and the legal limit is 40 lbs.


If you are already expecting to patiently wait for years until you feel you are good enough...start with a weight you feel you can comfortably start learning with. In most cases it will be lighter than what you think you can handle. The best way to know is to draw some bows and see how easily you can draw and hold at anchor. If you struggle at all drawing the bow or start shaking at anchor after holding there for less than 5 to 10 sec....the draw weight is most likely to much.

A well tuned arrow with a sharp COC broadhead out of a 40lbs. bow should be plenty for either a deer or pig.

It's better to start with a draw weight you can properly learn good form with than struggle with a draw weight and develop bad habits.

You can pretty much always sell your old bow and upgrade to a heavier one when you're ready...especailly if you are in no rush to hunt with it.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

45 lbs will be enough. There's been a lot of der killed that poundage. As long as you're comfortable handling that poundage to start out with.....dont try to handle 45 lbs. if it's a little too much, you may develope bad habits and bad form.
Yes, 45 lbs. is enough....but the key is shot placement and a sharp broadhead and good arrow flight.


----------



## pruitt76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have hunted with compounds for years shooting around 65 lbs and will continue to do so, but I love shooting recurves as well. A buddy of mine has a 52# bow that I get to shoot fairly often and I'm not afraid to say that right now it's a little heavy for me to hold at full draw. So, I definitely want something a little lighter.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

Yes


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

45 is plenty.


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Read this thread on the penetration test done with a #40 lb. bow. It will give you some info that you seek....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1263059


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitely plenty. I shoot bows lighter than 45 pounds if you look at my signature.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

if you have never drawn a recurve at 40lb you really want to start off in the mid 20's. 40lb is a lot if you have never drawn a recurve before.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Your draw length plays a part too. If you are shooting a 45# bow and your dl is 24", I would say to get a heavier bow.


----------



## pruitt76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Two Blade said:


> Your draw length plays a part too. If you are shooting a 45# bow and your dl is 24", I would say to get a heavier bow.


My DL is 28".


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

*unless your half gorilla*

you better go less then 45# . i just started with a 56" 40 pounder last month and it is HARSH draw. im not in that bad of shape either but after 50 shots or so you can start to feel your strength fade away. and once that happens dont expect the arrows ta fly whare you want em. imo i would start out with 30 or 35 pounds and 35# is still legal hunting weight.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

I killed two whitetails with a 42# recurve last fall, NO problem. I just bought some heavier limbs for that bow and shot them for a few days. I'm taking them off and putting the 42#s back on. 

Good shooting,
desmobob


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

If you live close to Wynne Ar, go give Elmer Patton of Crow Creek bows a visit. He very likely will have bows in a draw weight that you could shoot. Elmer builds some great shooting bows to boot.

Bill


----------

